# Great coupons from Purina feeds - Goat mineral and feed



## LuvmyGoaties

Purina has a program that you can sign up for online. You go and register, telling them what species of animals you have. They then send you GREAT coupons quarterly. Just today I received coupons for $5 off of any Purina horse feed, $3 off of Chicken feed, $2 off of horse treats, $3 off of goat feed or minerals and $5 off of Wild Bird Feed.

In the past I have received coupons for a free bag of Strategy, another for buy 5 Strategy get another free and for $$ off of Senior feed.

I have no affiliation with Purina I just wanted to let people now about this program. If you are like me you want to save $$ anywhere you can and because you enter what animals you have you get coupons that you can actually use. 

So, here is the website: http://www.purinamills.com/rewards/

Jen


----------



## toth boer goats

Hey.... any way to save money.... really helps these days....thanks.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i got mine today!

Buy 4 bags get one free - Purina Ultium Growth and Purina Healthy Edge
and Free bag of Healthy Edge

too bad I don't have horses! lol and the local feed store doesn't carry it.. i'll call Anchorage though to see.


----------



## shadycreekgoats

I did too!! I got the same coupons Katrina did!!  It'll be interesting to see if our horses like the new grain...


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

The first coupons that i received were all for horse feed but the second batch I got included all of the ones I listed above - almost $20 in saving on stuff I buy already.  

Jen


----------



## AlaskaBoers

nice!
I'm gonna get the free bag of horse feed. can't hurt!
I'll give the others to friends who have horses.. anyone want the Buy 4 bags get one free - Purina Ultium Growth? They don't sell it in Alaska and I don't really want to waste them.


----------

